# Install VMware on FreeBSD



## mah454 (May 11, 2013)

Hello 
How can install Vmware-workstation 8 or 9 on FreeBSD ?
for example can install this : 
VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle
or this :
VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.0-812388.x86_64.bundle

Hello,

How can I install VMware Workstation 8 or 9 on FreeBSD? For example, can I install VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle or VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.0-812388.x86_64.bundle?


----------



## trh411 (May 11, 2013)

IIRC, the VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle file is a shell script. So you should be able to execute it by going to the directory in which the file exists, and running as root:

```
# ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle
```

or as a regular user by running:

```
$ sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle
```

Note that you may have to change the file to make it executable if is not already. Also note that you may need the linux capatability libraries installed in order to install VMware on FreeBSD.


----------



## adamk (May 11, 2013)

New versions of VMware will not work on FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2013)

Why not use VirtualBox?


----------



## mah454 (May 12, 2013)

*I*n *V*irtualbox *I* receive this error*:*


```
Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server.
```

I search *G*oogle but can not find any way to fix this problem*!*


----------



## _martin (May 12, 2013)

You need to provide more information; which version of VirtualBox did you install? Where from (binary or ports)? What are you doing when you receive this error? Older versions were dependent on devel/dbus.  You can also check FreeBSD VirtualBox Wiki.

Unfortunately you can't install VMware on FreeBSD. I waited for years, VMware doesn't have a business need (so they claimed) to have it ported here. The future maybe bhyve, will have to wait and see.


----------



## mah454 (May 13, 2013)

```
root@FreeBSD:/root # pkg_info | grep -iE '(virtualbox|dbus)'
dbus-1.6.8          A message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.100.1   GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2_2 Qt4 implementation of the DBusMenu protocol
py27-dbus-0.84.0    Python bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
py27-qt4-dbussupport-4.9.6 Python bindings for the Qt4 toolkit, D-BUS module
qt4-dbus-4.8.4      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.8.4 Qt4 D-Bus viewer
virtualbox-ose-4.1.22 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.1.22 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```
How can *I* fix *the* problem*?*


----------



## bkouhi (May 13, 2013)

Is dbus running? If not, try adding this line into /etc/rc.conf:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
```

And then:

`service dbus start`

Also, you must load the vboxdrv module and add your user to the vboxusers group:

`echo vboxdrv_load=\"YES\" >> /boot/loader.conf`
`kldload vboxdrv`
`pw groupmod vboxusers -m jerry`

jerry is your username.


----------



## mah454 (May 20, 2013)

This*:*


```
root@FreeBSD:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose # ps A | grep dbus
 2309 ??  Is    0:02.04 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --system
 3098 ??  I     0:00.00 dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session --autolaunch f829ad06348c31e3eb26b69b5172c1ea
 3099 ??  Ss    0:08.24 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
20126  2  S+    0:00.00 grep dbus
root@FreeBSD:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose #
```

I have this message*:*

```
Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server.
```
I installed this package*:*

```
dbus-1.6.8          A message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.100.1   GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2_2 Qt4 implementation of the DBusMenu protocol
py27-dbus-0.84.0    Python bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
py27-qt4-dbussupport-4.9.6 Python bindings for the Qt4 toolkit, D-BUS module
qt4-dbus-4.8.4      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.8.4 Qt4 D-Bus viewer
virtualbox-ose-4.2.6 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
```

What is *the* problem*?*


----------



## mah454 (May 20, 2013)

This is *the* dbus-launcher *e*rror*:*


```
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "ark_dndextract.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-source-rpm"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "ark_dndextract.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-servicepack"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "ark_dndextract.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/lha"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "ark_dndextract.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/maclha"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "fontthumbnail.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "fonts/package"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/share/applications/firefox.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "text/mml"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/rocs.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-rocs"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/rocs.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-rocsz"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/lokalize.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-lokalize-project"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/vnd.ms-excel.sheet.macroenabled.12"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/vnd.ms-excel.template.macroenabled.12"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/vnd.ms-excel.sheet.binary.macroenabled.12"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/csv"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/excel"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/tab-separated-values"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-dos_ms_excel"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-excel"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-ms-excel"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "text/comma-separated-values"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "ServiceMenus/dragonplayer_play_dvd.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "media/dvdvideo"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "kerfuffle_libarchive_readonly.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-source-rpm"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "kerfuffle_libarchive_readonly.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-servicepack"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/ark.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-source-rpm"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/ark.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-servicepack"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/ark.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/lha"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/ark.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/maclha"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "ServiceMenus/imageconverter.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "image/*"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "plasma-kpart.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "KParts/Part"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/local/kde4/share/applications/kde4/amarok.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "application/x-ogm-audio"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "kfontviewpart.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "fonts/package"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KMimeAssociations::parseAllMimeAppsList: Parsing "/usr/home/mahsom/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list"
kbuildsycoca4(20392) KBuildSycoca::save: Saving
kbuildsycoca4(20392) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ("apps")
Qt CRITICAL: startkdeinitlock(20327): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
Not connected to D-Bus server
"
```


----------



## zehfi (May 20, 2013)

*T*ry to downgrade dbus with portdowngrade or load atapicam.ko and use a CD-ROM to install virtual machines instead of ISO files*.*


----------



## d4l4r1u5 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,

I had the same problem, with vbox. I have fixed it with by adding a variable in the ~/.cshrc …:

```
setenv  KDE_FORK_SLAVES 1
```
Here is an explanation … : http://www.linuxito.com/nix/494-res...-connected-to-d-bus-server-en-freebsd-con-kde


----------

